# Would like to order but need advise on product



## jaaydee

Hi wondering if you can help, I'd like to order an autobrite snow foam lance but am unsure which connection I need for my jet washer. It is branded RAC and from what I've read it seems I might need some sort of adapter to make it work.

This is the type of connection it uses



Could you advise on whats needed so I can up and running please

Thanks


----------



## DLGWRX02

Possibly looks like a bosch

https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/snow-f...VUxVZQ2CDqs5wwDgmJp4SVLbOK9vPMt-ZmBoC2fjw_wcB

but did find this
http://www.vxronline.co.uk/forum/archive/index.php/t-114013.html

Im guessing, you either have 2 choices. 
1) keep your old PW and by a hand pump sprayer such as 
a: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/2624...rlsatarget=pla-181484363826&adtype=pla&crdt=0
b: or a Bigger version such as
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=379881

2) Out with the old and buy a new pressure washer completely


----------



## DetailedClean

Looks like a Bosch fitting
http://www.detailedclean.co.uk/wash...utobrite-snow-foam-lance-various-fittings-131

But never come across this brand to be able to say for sure.


----------



## jaaydee

Cheers guys, after 2 days of tooing and frowing I have given up and bought a new washer with a good foam lance, reduced by £100 so it was a no brainier 

Advise for anyone else, don't buy an RAC washer :lol:


----------

